# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2021



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2021 às 08:05)

Chuva fraca e 5,4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (1 Mar 2021 às 10:37)

Hoje o vento é frio e desagradável.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2021 às 11:28)

Resumo de Fevereiro no distrito de Viseu, e algumas estações do distrito da Guarda.






Mês quente e húmido.
Muitas das estações a negrito, as do mapa ipma, foram tendo falhas na precipitação ao longo do mês, por norma nunca mais de uma hora ou duas por dias.
Usei os valores horários de estações wunderground próximas, para colmatar essas falhas horárias.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Mar 2021 às 14:20)

Boas, céu encoberto, sem chuva nem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

Boas...o mês passado termina limpo...o novo mês começou nublado ,hoje é daqueles dias...parece que está para chover,mas não chove ,umas nuvens negras a rondar...não passa disso ,com 15.6ºC e sem sol .


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 16:12)

Nickname disse:


> Resumo de Fevereiro no distrito de Viseu, e algumas estações do distrito da Guarda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Muito bom, esta recolha e preenchimento das falhas dá muito trabalho!

Hoje as células formam-se perto da fronteira e escapam-se logo para nordeste:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2021 às 21:39)

Boas...aguaceiros já alguns minutos ,pelo radar não deve durar muito tempo ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2021 às 02:32)

A linha de células que nasceu ao pôr-do-sol, na continuação das células do Alentejo/Ribatejo, tem produzido aguaceiros com acumulados já significativos em estações ao longo da cordilheira central e também a norte do Douro, à medida que se desloca para NNE com deriva para Leste:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

Boas...o dia nasceu totalmente nublado ...desde as 12h já houve momentos com sol ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2021 às 14:52)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 16.2ºC e vento fraco...ambiente de Primavera .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2021 às 18:57)

Boas...final de dia calmo ,meio nublado ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2021 às 15:18)

Boas...para já...máxima do ano no dia de hoje ,mais limpo pela manhã e pela tarde mais nuvens ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco...hoje muita poeira .

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2021 às 17:21)

*17.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, alguma bruma.
Máxima do ano também aqui, chegou aos *20.1ºC*
Mínima de *5.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2021 às 17:29)

Boas...umas nuvens negras a rondar ,vento fraco,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2021 às 22:18)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Mar 2021 às 23:49)

Boa noite , dia de Céu limpo , algum nevoeiro nos vales e muita bruma.
Mínima de 5 e máxima de 21.9.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (4 Mar 2021 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,
Pelo Sabugal a temperatura está nos 12,0ºC e a humidade nos 67% com algumas nuvens, que mal se vêem com a poeirada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2021 às 14:34)

Boas...há espera ...parece que está a ficar atrasada no que era previsto ,o dia nasceu nublado e continua ,hoje mais fresco ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2021 às 17:50)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2021 às 22:27)

Boas....tudo calmo ...vamos lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## dahon (5 Mar 2021 às 09:59)

Por Viseu, os meus olhos (radiação difusa) e o meu sistema respiratório reportam, com algum incomodo, condições atmosféricas desérticas.

Edit:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2021 às 14:34)

Boas...mais uma vez...dizia que chovia e não choveu ...só barro...foi o que caiu  de noite alguns pingos,continua nublado e por vezes abertas ,com 16.0ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Mar 2021 às 15:45)

Boa tarde. Nebulosidade de evolução pelo Sabugal. Ouviu-se há pouco um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2021 às 16:38)

Situação interessante (em especial no distrito da Guarda) várias células no sentido Este para Oeste:


----------



## Bajorious (5 Mar 2021 às 17:32)

Continuam a vir. O céu começa a ficar escuro para Este/NE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2021 às 17:42)

Boas...hoje não houve fumo branco ,a limpar ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Mar 2021 às 18:16)

Por aqui uma boa rega .... Já vai em 10 mm e .... trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2021 às 18:36)

*14.8ºC*, já ouvi alguns trovões a Sul.

Também já choveu por um minuto ou dois, sem acumulação.

*7.6mm* em Canas de Senhorim, Nelas


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2021 às 20:55)

*11.1ºC*
Por aqui não choveu mais.
Máxima de *19.1ºC.*





Já nos *21mm* em Canas de Senhorim, e continua a chover por lá.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Mar 2021 às 21:16)

Tudo ao lado 
Há pouco passaram a norte, agora a sul... Bah..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2021 às 21:42)

Boas...noite calma e já com estrelas ,com 12.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2021 às 10:27)

Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol e secos ....a chuva foi-se ,nunca mais vai chover ,com 14.5ºC....a subir .


----------



## Serrano (6 Mar 2021 às 10:27)

8.5°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de sol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 14:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol e secos ....a chuva foi-se ,nunca mais vai chover ,com 14.5ºC....a subir .





Serrano disse:


> 8.5°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de sol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Alguma convecção a tentar formar-se nas encostas SE da Estrela e Açor:


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 15:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol e secos ....a chuva foi-se ,nunca mais vai chover ,com 14.5ºC....a subir .



Sem dúvida que a região sueste da RINC esteve caprichosamente fora da trajectória da  principal área de precipitação associada à última depressão.
Neste rápido time-lapse observa-se que Castelo Branco foi tangencialmente evitada, acumulou neste evento apenas 0,3 mm e Zebreira, mais a Leste, nada acumulou 0,0 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2021 às 16:32)

Boas...hoje foi mais há Primavera ,nova máxima do ano ,tarde calma ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2021 às 17:27)

Boas...muito escuro a NWN da cidade ...será que vêm  por ai ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2021 às 18:06)

Boas...aquilo tomou a direção errada ....não passou por aqui ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 18:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...muito escuro a NWN da cidade ...será que vêm  por ai ,com 17.4ºC.



A célula de Oleiros ainda teve eco vermelho:








Desloca-se para SSE, tem mais algumas células com tendência a formar-se mais a Leste, sobre Castelo Branco.
Teve actividade eléctrica entre as 17h30 e as 17h45 aproximadamente:


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 19:51)

Às 14h00 de hoje, o satélite Aqua captou esta imagem que mostra:
- Convecção e nascimento das células nas encostas SE da cordilheira central;
- O amplo leque de aluviões deixado na foz do Tejo;
- Também aluviões trazidos pelo Sado, após as volumosas precipitações dos dois últimos dias;
- A actividade convectiva sobre o Algarve, especialmente Sotavento, e Sueste Alentejano;
- Convecção incipiente no Alto Minho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2021 às 21:43)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 10:36)

Boas....sol  e vai aquecendo...vai ser um mês sequinho ...chuva foi-se ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2021 às 10:42)

Mínima de 0,2C em Várzea da Serra.
Geada generalizada pela aldeia.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2021 às 13:45)

*17ºC*, muita nebulosidade a aparecer a Este, a Norte da Serra da Estrela.
Mínima de *4.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 14:32)

Boas....sol maluco ...algumas nuvens de calor ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 16:19)

Boas...pingas grossas e pedrisco ,ao longe ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 16:29)

Boas...já passou ,coisa de 5 minutos ,e ficou um cheirinho a terra molhada ,em volta continua com vários pontos negros .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 17:14)

Boas...ela  anda por perto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 17:17)

Chove bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 17:41)

Já anda por cima ,chove bem ,os primeiros do mês 3.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 18:12)

Boas...uma regazinha que não estava há espera ,por enquanto já não ,ainda houve alguns  por perto,com 12.2ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2021 às 21:28)

Boas....noite calma ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 18.4ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2021 às 11:27)

Boas...mais frio ....alvorada foi de céu limpo ...desde o meio da manhã muito nevoeiro...a vir dos vales do Tejo e Ponsul ,com 8.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2021 às 12:38)

Boas...solinho  vai aparecendo ,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2021 às 14:45)

Boas...sol  e nuvens ...algum vento ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2021 às 20:45)

Boas...isto de chuva...estamos arrumados até ao fim do mês ....secura ,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2021 às 21:18)

*5ºC*, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Dia maioritariamente nublado, máxima de* 14.5ºC.*


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Mar 2021 às 22:27)

Boa noite, manhã de nevoeiro que se manteve até meio da tarde .
Temperatura máxima 17.4, a mínima de 5 graus que foi atingida há pouco e continua a descer.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Mar 2021 às 00:38)

7.0°C // 49%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de *-0,1ºC *no Sabugal, com formação de geada .


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2021 às 09:25)

Mínimas de -2ºC / -3ºC nas áreas abrigadas, que deram origem uma geada moderada nesses locais.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2021 às 10:19)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco,* 8.8ºC*
Aqui o vento soprou fraco a moderado a noite toda, não deu para grande mínima, foi de *3.8ºC*

Pelo concelho, foi aos -0.5ºC em Couto de Cima,e pelo distrito aos -3.1ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2021 às 16:14)

Boas...sol  e com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2021 às 20:30)

Boas...limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2021 às 22:10)

Boa noite. 
Temperatura nos 3,5ºC e humidade nos 69% pelo Sabugal.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2021 às 22:36)

Mais uma noite de geada em Várzea da Serra. 
0C de momento.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Mar 2021 às 01:10)

5.8°C // 47%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2021 às 10:23)

Boas...sol  e a temperatura vai subindo ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2021 às 15:32)

Boas...sol  e hoje mais quente ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2021 às 20:27)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.4ºC....depois de mais uma tarde quente.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Mar 2021 às 22:42)

Boa noite , dia de Céu pouco nublado aumentado de neblusidade durante a tarde .
Mínima de 0.8 e máxima de 19.7.
Formação de geada pela manhã.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2021 às 10:06)

Boas....hoje nublado ...mas sem chuva ,mais fresco ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2021 às 12:09)

Boas...nublado e sequinho ...vai ser cá uma semanas de secura ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2021 às 13:34)

*12.8ºC*
Manhã de chuviscos ligeiríssimos. 
*0.6mm *acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2021 às 18:59)

Boas...tudo calmo ...algumas nuvens baixas no horizonte ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2021 às 21:08)

Boas...algum vento agitado de NW ,céu limpo ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2021 às 10:07)

Boas...sol ...parece que nunca mais chove ,com 13.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2021 às 18:47)

Boas...mais uma tarde com ambiente de Primavera ...algumas nuvens pela tarde e agora com céu limpo ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2021 às 20:17)

*7.7ºC*
Chuva fraca durante a noite e dia de céu maioritariamente nublado, máxima de* 15.1ºC.*
Acumulado de *1.5mm*, tal como ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2021 às 22:31)

Boas...ligeira brisa de WNW,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Mar 2021 às 07:23)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 0,5ºC no Sabugal, com formação de geada.


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2021 às 09:23)

*8.8ºC*
Céu algo nublado, mínima de *1.1ºC*


Mínimas mais baixas da zona:

Rio de Mel, Trancoso: -2.9ºC
Pinhel: -2.5ºC
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: -2.4ºC
Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo: -1.7ºC(mínima horária, provavelmente terá descido abaixo dos -2ºC)
Couto de Cima, Viseu: -1.5ºC
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: -1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2021 às 10:10)

Boas...sol ...noite mais fresca ,com 11.7ºC...vai subindo.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2021 às 12:03)

Boas...sol ...e está a ficar mais uma tarde primavera ...nunca mais chove ,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mar 2021 às 14:12)

11.5°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2021 às 15:04)

Dia parecido com o de ontem, céu bastante nublado, vento fraco.
*14ºC*


----------



## Cesar (13 Mar 2021 às 17:47)

No início céu limpo com geada, ao tempo ficou mais nublado tempo mais fresco .


----------



## DRC (13 Mar 2021 às 17:48)

Tarde de céu pouco nublado pelo Sabugal. Nesta altura estão 11,2ºC e 53% de humidade. 
Vista do Cabeço de São Cornélio (1000 metros de altitude) para a Cova da Beira.


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2021 às 18:37)

*10.2ºC*
A máxima acabou mesmo por ser de* 14ºC*, acabou por ser um dia fresco graças ao vento fraco a moderado que se fez sentir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2021 às 21:10)

Boas...isto agora viro o disco e toca a mesma ...noites  e manhãs meias frias ...e pela tarde solinho quentinho e bom ambiente ,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2021 às 10:25)

Boas...sol ...mais de um dia de secura ...nunca mais chove ,com 14.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Mar 2021 às 11:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...sol ...mais de um dia de secura ...nunca mais chove ,com 14.2ºC e algum vento.


... e vento.


----------



## Nickname (14 Mar 2021 às 11:02)

*13ºC*
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Mínima de *0.8ºC*.

Foi novamente aos graus negativos nos sítios do costume.


----------



## Cesar (14 Mar 2021 às 13:05)

O dia começou com sol e alguma geada, nuvens mais tarde, com vento a aumentar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2021 às 14:09)

Boas...tarde ...mais quente ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2021 às 15:29)

Boas...sol a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...rica tarde de primavera ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Mar 2021 às 15:59)

*18ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## DRC (14 Mar 2021 às 18:52)

Extremos de hoje pelo Sabugal:
Mínima: 1,7ºC
Máxima: 15,0ºC

Vista da Serra do Mosteiro (945m de altitude) para a Barragem da Senhora da Graça e a Serra da Malcata


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2021 às 19:54)

Boas...então a tarde mais quente do ano ...amanhã há mais ,ainda com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2021 às 21:22)

Boas...mais vento de NNW ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Mar 2021 às 21:30)

*8.1ºC*, máxima de *18.2ºC*


----------



## Nickname (15 Mar 2021 às 11:46)

Manhã fria, apesar da mínima ter subido substancialmente, *4.4ºC,* o vento soprou forte nas primeiras horas do dia.

Por agora temperatura agradável, *15.9ºC*, mas o ambiente ainda está fresco devido ao vento, que sopra ainda moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2021 às 12:53)

Boas...sol ...hoje vai aquecer novamente ,com 17.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2021 às 16:59)

Boas...sol ...hoje ainda mais quente ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2021 às 18:45)

Boas...vai ficando de noite ,tarde mais quente do ano ,ainda com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (15 Mar 2021 às 20:32)

*12.2ºC*
Máxima de *20.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2021 às 21:16)

Boas...noite calma ,ainda com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Mar 2021 às 14:26)

Mais um dia muito ventoso, *18.6ºC.*

Mínima de *6.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2021 às 15:02)

Boas....hoje já a passar dos vinte ...sol ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Mar 2021 às 15:31)

Temperatura a estabilizar,* 18.8ºC.*
Fumo a Este, parece-me incêndio!! na zona de Fornos de Algodres ou Celorico da Beira.

Não aparece nada no fogos.pt, mas pelos vistos houve um Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2021 às 19:01)

Boas...hoje a tarde...foi de máxima do ano ,o vento foi de ESE quase todo o dia...já virou para NNW,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## DRC (16 Mar 2021 às 19:32)

Extremos de hoje no Sabugal:
Mínima: 2,4ºC
Máxima: 16,0ºC

Nesta altura está uma temperatura de 11,8ºC e a humidade está baixa, apenas 56%.


----------



## Nickname (16 Mar 2021 às 20:33)

Temperatura ainda nos *12.1ºC.*
Durante o dia acabou por aquecer menos que ontem, máxima de *19.3ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2021 às 21:28)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.7ºC....ligeira brisa .

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (16 Mar 2021 às 23:53)

O dia foi de sol com vento forte, que se prolonga pela noite dentro.


----------



## Nickname (17 Mar 2021 às 08:18)

*9.1ºC*
Mais uma noite ventosa, a terceira consecutiva.
Mínima de *7.2ºC*

Velocidade média do vento à esquerda, e rajadas máximas à direita, no dia de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2021 às 12:07)

Boas...sol ...hoje mais ventoso ,de noite foi de NNE e a meio da manhã virou para ESE e mais agitado ,temperatura a subir,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2021 às 14:30)

Boas ...tal como ontem...acima dos vinte ,com 20.5ºC e o vento mais calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2021 às 18:09)

Boas...final de dia ainda quente ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco...chuva foi-se .


----------



## DRC (17 Mar 2021 às 19:12)

Extremos de hoje no Sabugal
Mínima: 2,5ºC
Máxima: 15,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2021 às 21:35)

Boas...o vento agora de NNW ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Mar 2021 às 22:57)

Vento moderado, temperatura em descida lenta, *11.7ºC.*
Máxima de *19.7ºC.*


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mar 2021 às 00:26)

11.1°C, vento moderado c/rajadas

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (18 Mar 2021 às 00:57)

Um dia com vento moderado de leste que aumentou com a chegada da noite, em linha com os anteriores, só que para ajudar à festa eclodiu há cerca de hora e meia um incêndio em zona muito complicada de pinhal a cerca de 2 km da vila em linha recta, já na freguesia de Cabeça. Parece estar agora mais calmo após ter eclodido de forma violenta, apesar de o vento continuar consistentemente na casa dos 30-40 km/h. Já 60 bombeiros no terreno a esta hora, um ataque musculado tendo em conta a localização do incêndio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2021 às 12:03)

Boas...mais uma noite com algum vento de NNE e continua,agora mais de ESE ,sol e a temperatura vai subindo,com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2021 às 14:47)

Boas...vento continua moderado ...temperatura mais baixa ,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## Cesar (18 Mar 2021 às 17:53)

O dia foi de vento, com temperatura mais alta apesar de vir aí frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2021 às 18:30)

Boas...vento virou para NNW e está mais fraco,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2021 às 21:16)

Boas...vento mais calmo ,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## DRC (18 Mar 2021 às 22:19)

Boa noite,
Pelo Sabugal estão nesta altura 5,8ºC e uma humidade relativa de 59%.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Mar 2021 às 00:35)

7.6°C, novamente com o vento a aumentar de intensidade..

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2021 às 09:54)

Boas...hoje mais fresco devido ao vento e sol meio entremeado ....nunca mais chove ...é só ar seco ,com 11.6ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2021 às 12:03)

Boas...mais solinho e mais quente ,com 14.2ºC e o vento mais fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2021 às 16:17)

Nuvens lenticulares visíveis através da webcam colocada no Monte Farinha, em Mondim de Basto.







https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2021 às 16:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nuvens lenticulares visíveis através da webcam colocada no Monte Farinha, em Mondim de Basto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2021 às 17:06)

Boas...mais uma tarde de primavera,com o sol quente e ar seco ...por aqui já toca sirene dos bombeiros ...isto está ficar mau ,com 17.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2021 às 19:00)

Boas...final de tarde calma...quase sem vento ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2021 às 21:05)

Boas...o vento de volta de NNE ,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mar 2021 às 01:37)

6.3°C // 58%Hr
Vento moderado

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2021 às 08:19)

Mais uma manhã de geada por aqui. Mínimas entre -1ºC e -3ºC nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## DRC (20 Mar 2021 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Pelo Sabugal estão 4,3ºC e uma humidade de 54%. Vento muito forte.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mar 2021 às 09:27)

*8.1ºC*, vento forte, céu pouco nublado.

Mínima de *3ºC*
-0.9ºC em Couto de Cima.


----------



## Serrano (20 Mar 2021 às 10:10)

6.8°C no Sarzedo, com sol e algum vento  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2021 às 10:15)

Boas...mais fresquinho devido ao vento moderado....secura ,com 10.8ºC e limpo .


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2021 às 13:17)

Ainda um pouco de neve nas montanhas.





Pelas 9h ainda se mantinha geada nas sombras.





Céu limpo e 10,7ºC por agora.


----------



## DRC (20 Mar 2021 às 16:19)

Dia fresco e ventoso no Sabugal. Nesta altura estão 10,0ºC e 40% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2021 às 18:02)

Boas...hoje o dia foi mais fresco...secura a perder de vista ...estamos mau assim ,o ventinho está ficar fresco,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2021 às 19:01)

Boas...parece que vamos ter uma noite fresquinha ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (20 Mar 2021 às 19:27)

Já arrefece bem . Temperatura nos 4,6ºC e humidade nos 53% pelo Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2021 às 21:11)

Boas...vento ,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Mar 2021 às 02:18)

4.4°C // 33%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (21 Mar 2021 às 05:33)

Boas o dia de ontem foi de vendaval constante, tempo mais fresco.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2021 às 09:25)

Mais uma manhã de geada, mas desta vez já com valores mais baixos. Mínimas entre -3ºC e -5ºC nas estações próximas e -7ºC na relva.

Um pouco antes do nascer do sol, numa farmácia aqui perto. Valores que não são para levar muito a sério, normalmente.


----------



## DRC (21 Mar 2021 às 09:39)

Bom dia,
No Sabugal a mínima foi de -1,8ºC, mas sem formação de geada devido ao vento forte e à baixa humidade. Nesta altura estão 4,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2021 às 13:33)

Boas...noite mais ,sol ,vento mais fraco ,com 15.4ºC...hoje com mais vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2021 às 16:34)

Boas...tarde calma...com vento fraco ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (21 Mar 2021 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
Nesta altura, pelo Sabugal, a temperatura está nos 8,2ºC e a humidade nos 60%. Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2021 às 22:01)

Boas...algum vento de NNE,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2021 às 10:03)

Mais uma manhã de geada. Mais geada hoje, mas com valores mínimos mais altos.

Por agora céu nublado e 5,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2021 às 13:28)

Boas....sol  e tempo de secura ...nunca mais chove ...hoje mais quente,com 19.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2021 às 17:12)

Boas....secura ...acima dos vinte ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2021 às 21:33)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2021 às 10:57)

Boas...a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...sol e secura ...uma viagem até Coimbra ,já vai nos 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2021 às 16:29)

Ultrapassado o valor de 20ºC pela primeira vez este ano nas estações aqui próximas. Valores inferiores a zero e alguma geada esta manhã. Talvez o último valor negativo da temporada. 

Esta manhã.





Esta tarde.





Seguem-se uns dias de verão e talvez alguma chuva lá para o fim do mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2021 às 20:43)

Boas...já estou de volta ...como estava previsto...nova máxima do ano ,mais um dia de secura ,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 22.6ºC .


----------



## DRC (23 Mar 2021 às 21:58)

Noite mais fresca na zona mais baixa do Sabugal, perto do rio Côa, devido à ausência de vento. Nesta altura estão 4,6ºC e uma humidade de 73%. Céu limpo. Muito fumo das chaminés.

Na estação do IPMA, na Colónia Agrícola Martim Rei, a apenas 4 km daqui em linha reta, pelas 21h estavam 10,5ºC e uma humidade de apenas 38%.


----------



## DRC (24 Mar 2021 às 07:23)

Bom dia,
Noite fresca no Sabugal com a mínima a chegar aos -1,1ºC, com formação de geada. Nesta altura a temperatura está nos -0,1ºC e a humidade nos 93%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2021 às 10:02)

Boas...noite fresca ...hoje nevoeiro pela alvorada ,já está a levantar e com sol ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2021 às 10:38)

Décimo quarto dia de geada neste mês, mas hoje já com valores de temperatura no abrigo mais altos que nos dias anteriores. Mínimas entre 0ºC e 2ºC. Por agora 15ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

Boas...secura  e sol ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2021 às 16:49)

Boas...sol  e mais vento ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2021 às 21:45)

Boas...algum vento de WNW fresco,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## DRC (25 Mar 2021 às 07:37)

Dias de Primavera e noites de Inverno no Sabugal. Na parte mais baixa da cidade a temperatura baixou aos -1,7ºC, com a maior geada dos últimos dias. Algum nevoeiro junto ao rio Côa. Os telhados estão cobertos de gelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2021 às 15:41)

Boas...hoje a noite foi mais ,alguma neblina pela alvorada ,nuvens altas ,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2021 às 21:09)

Boas...nuvens altas ,vento fraco,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (25 Mar 2021 às 22:32)

O dia foi de menos vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...noite menos fria ,nunca mais chove ,sol e a temperatura a subir ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2021 às 11:17)

Boas...vão aparecendo algumas nuvens baixas ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2021 às 16:08)

Boas...mais nuvens altas ,mais ventoso ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Mar 2021 às 16:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais nuvens altas ,mais ventoso ,com 18.2ºC.


Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas estou surpreendido com a minha estação, uma problemática auriol, marca 18.5 neste momento, o que é quase indentica à temperatura do Albimeteo.


----------



## joselamego (26 Mar 2021 às 20:43)

Hoje de tarde 
Lamego 
14,5°C












Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2021 às 21:16)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2021 às 09:00)

Manhã com alguma geada, provavelmente a última do mês. Mínimas entre 0ºC e -2ºC nas estações próximas. Seguem-se uns dias de verão.

Algumas nuvens a sul e 7,1ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2021 às 10:39)

Boas...hoje tudo tapadinho e sem sol ...nunca mais chove ,com 13.4ºC e vento fraco...mais fresco hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2021 às 12:43)

Boas...tudo igual...tapado e sem sol ,temperatura a subir,mais vento ,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Mar 2021 às 14:22)

14°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (27 Mar 2021 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,
Pelo Sabugal estão nesta altura 13,2ºC e 55% de humidade relativa. A tarde foi mais fresca que o esperado, com céu a manter-se muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2021 às 19:34)

Boas...o sol ainda apareceu meio entremeado a partir do meio da tarde ...ainda ajudou a subir a temperatura ,com 15.4ºC e mais limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2021 às 21:49)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## DRC (27 Mar 2021 às 22:12)

Arrefece bem pela zona baixa do Sabugal, junto ao Côa. Nesta altura estão 3,5ºC e 90% de humidade. Paira uma mistura de neblina e fumo das chaminés.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2021 às 12:52)

Boas...sol  meio meio entremeado ...a ficar abafado ...nunca mais chove ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (28 Mar 2021 às 14:40)

*23.1ºC*, dia mais quente do ano.
Notam-se bem as poeiras no ar.
Mínima de *8.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2021 às 14:45)

Boas...hoje a passar dos vinte ,poeirada e abafado ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2021 às 18:42)

Boa tarde,

Aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, dia já algo quente  e sobretudo com muita poeira visível na atmosfera.

Mínima de *5.7ºc* e máxima de *21.4ºc.*

Neste momento 20.2ºc, vento fraco de ESE e 32%HR.

Ontem ainda ocorreu alguma geada leve nos locais abrigados.
Nos próximos dias poderá ocorrer alguma instabilidade e provavelmente trovoadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2021 às 20:35)

Boas...noite calma ,noite lua cheia ,ainda com 18.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Mar 2021 às 21:49)

A noite segue muito amena, *16.1ºC.*
Máxima de* 24ºC.*


Máximas mais altas da rede wunderground, no distrito de Viseu:
Couto de Cima, Viseu 25.9ºC
Couto do Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão 25.6ºC
Canas de Senhorim, Nelas 25.2ºC
Vouzela 24.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2021 às 21:58)

Boas...noite calma ,algumas nuvens ,ainda com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## DRC (28 Mar 2021 às 22:42)

Boa noite,
Pelo Sabugal a tarde foi de Primavera, com a temperatura a chegar aos 20ºC. 
Nesta altura já vai arrefecendo, com 6,9ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Mar 2021 às 10:18)

Boas. O dia amanheceu nublado, com alguns pingos ocasionais. Tudo seco, vento fraco, a minha auriol marca 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2021 às 12:42)

Boas...nublado e sem chuva ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2021 às 14:43)

Boas...tudo igual por cima ,mais abafado e algum vento de ESE ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2021 às 18:35)

Boas...tudo igual ,final de tarde calma ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2021 às 08:21)

Céu encoberto, *14.8ºC.*

Mínima de *12.1ºC*, a mais alta do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2021 às 12:34)

Boas...por cá tudo igual...tapado e sem chuva ,com 16.9ºC e algum vento .

Dado de ontem 13.0ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2021 às 14:19)

Boas...tapado ...mais abafado e mais vento ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2021 às 19:33)

Boas...poeirada ,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2021 às 21:42)

Boas...noite calma ,com 17.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2021 às 12:28)

Boas....secura e poeirada ...o ar do deserto agora virou-se para aqui ,dizem que dão amanhã ,céu mais aberto e algo ventoso,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2021 às 13:23)

*25.6ºC*, ainda alguma poeiras no ar, mas menos que ontem.
Mínima de *13.3ºC*

Temperaturas às 13:20






O recorde de Março para Viseu(cidade), 27.4ºC, está em risco de cair no dia de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2021 às 15:18)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ,vento quente e seco algumas nuvens e poeira ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2021 às 20:20)

Insano o bafo que ainda se faz sentir na rua.
Tenho no sensor de temperatura exterior 19.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2021 às 21:19)

Boas...parece uma noite de verão ,nublado e vento fraco,com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 24.7ºC .

De este mês 5.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2021 às 21:26)

Máxima de 23,1C em Várzea da Serra.
Não bateu os 23,3C de 9 de Março de 2017.

Relativamente à precipitação, o mês vai terminar extremamente seco. Apenas 3,6mm acumulados!


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2021 às 22:44)

*20.1ºC *ainda, máxima de *27.2ºC*


----------



## pedro303 (1 Abr 2021 às 07:42)

Bom dia, por Viseu já ouvi um trovão 

Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (1 Abr 2021 às 08:18)

O céu segue nublado, com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2021 às 09:11)

pedro303 disse:


> Bom dia, por Viseu já ouvi um trovão
> 
> Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk



Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 8:30, durou apenas uns 2 minutos.
O céu segue nublado, *15.5ºC
*
Viseu(cidade) acabou por ficar aquém do recorde no dia de ontem, máxima de 27.2ºC*.*


----------

